# Rain Shelter



## agoude (May 4, 2019)

Who has pictures of an outside weatherproof setup?  I swear every time I smoke it rains and the canopy just doesn’t cut it with the thunderstorms in NC. 

Thanks! 
Pic just for fun.


----------



## Winterrider (May 4, 2019)

Not the prettiest but something similar with removable shelve
{creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584276297694814&psc=1


----------



## Inscrutable (May 4, 2019)

Think OP looking for something to shelter it while in use. 
Same thing here buddy in eastern NC. I’m working on a retractable awning that also can let smoke escape. Thinking of modifying a Bimini frame and fabric.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2019)

My Son has one very similar to the one Winterrider posted, except it's about twice as deep.
The front doors open & the top lifts up, hinged at the back, and he can Smoke with the top lifted.
Normally they are too expensive, but he got it on a close-out at HD for under $100, about 6 years ago.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (May 4, 2019)

Yes, vent could be cut down by chip tray and stack out top or side depending on smoker. I realize one posted would be a bit tight.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2019)

They are spendy but the 10 X 12 aluminum or steel Gazebos from Lowes or Amazon get good reviews and hold up for years compared to canvas canopies. Lots of accessories, screened sides, heater, fans, and lighting are all available...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (May 4, 2019)

Or you could bring it in where it's warm & Dry:

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Or you could bring it in where it's warm & Dry:
> 
> Bear
> View attachment 394755



Don't know if Momma Bear would buy in but, a 900CFM Exhaust Hood piped out that window and you would be set...JJ


----------



## Jonok (May 4, 2019)

I had a lean-to canopy (like 12x30 or so) off the back side of my carriage house in Missouri that did a great job of keeping both my boat and smoker dry.  It had a set of "rafter poles" that screwed into the side of the structure under the existing second story eave, and a set of 2" aluminum poles with guys and anchors that held up a lintel at the outside edge. There were end and side tarps you could put on as well, but it really didn't need them to keep things covered and dry. as I recall, it was less than $500, and it was still on the house last time I drove by there (> than ten years after I put it on).


----------



## Inscrutable (May 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Or you could bring it in where it's warm & Dry:
> 
> Bear
> View attachment 394755


Great space heater ... and bedside snack available middle of the night ... why didn’t we think of this in college?


----------



## PAS (May 4, 2019)

I just used mine today in the rain, sat it in the front of the garage just inside the door.  Always has a crosswind to suck the smoke out!


----------



## jcam222 (May 4, 2019)

I was in Sam's Club today and they have  a 10 x 12 wooden grill pavillion with a metal roof wired with electric outlets on sale for $1499. Good chance I will own one shortly lol


----------



## chopsaw (May 4, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Or you could bring it in where it's warm & Dry:
> 
> Bear
> View attachment 394755


Keep your slippers warm .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Don't know if Momma Bear would buy in but, a 900CFM Exhaust Hood piped out that window and you would be set...JJ




LOL---That would be a good way to end a 50+ year marriage!!

Bear


----------



## sigmo (May 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Or you could bring it in where it's warm & Dry:
> 
> Bear
> View attachment 394755



Hard core, man!  Hard core indeed!!


----------



## dr k (May 7, 2019)

I have this one from Menards @129.00 (3rd year) and the whole top comes off with the top frame to store for the winter in a couple minutes and is screwed to my deck.  The problem is the frame lasts way longer than the 3-4 years you get out of the fabric that dry rots over time even when bring out of the elements during the winter.
I put a 10' brown aluminum gutter on the side closest to the house since Menards was giving them for free.








Aldi had this one I just bought and I can just get a brown tarp when the original fabric fails in a couple years since the pergola is a flat roof not a stiched four sided roof.  The pergola is going to butt up against the end of the grill gazebo as an extension for shelter along the house eve/gutter.
https://slickdeals.net/f/11517291-patio-pergola-9-x-11-149-aldi-local-stores


----------



## JZ_Focus (May 8, 2019)

This is what I ended up building for mine a few weeks ago.  I still have a bit to finish as the right side is still open, but I ran out of lumber before I got that side closed, and it rains every time I have time to work on it.  7' tall in the front so that I have no problem standing under it.  5' Wide & 2'6" deep.  This sure beats having it sit on a picnic table for the past year.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (May 8, 2019)

This is what i use,  pallet building.   Pallets were free,  had blocks for pallet floor to sit on.  Added rafters,  floor,  metal roof.   Keep my grill and smoker in it.   Have added sink and lights,  putting in water and electrical in pipe underground now.  I have 500 in building itself but a lot of hours work.


----------



## WeberBlackStoneYoder (May 8, 2019)

PAS said:


> I just used mine today in the rain, sat it in the front of the garage just inside the door.  Always has a crosswind to suck the smoke out!


I smoke and grill in my garage year round. Open up the doors and windows and your set.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2019)

smokinbill1638 said:


> This is what i use,  pallet building.   Pallets were free,  had blocks for pallet floor to sit on.  Added rafters,  floor,  metal roof.   Keep my grill and smoker in it.   Have added sink and lights,  putting in water and electrical in pipe underground now.  I have 500 in building itself but a lot of hours work.




A Pallet House!!
Now That is Original !!!
Nice!!

Bear


----------



## smokinbill1638 (May 9, 2019)

Thanks bear, I enjoy it and the cost has been right.  I keep adding to it lol.


----------

